# GBAA State Indoor I'm In Are You?



## red1691 (Feb 23, 2012)

The GBAA State Indoor is March 2-4,2012. The first State shoot of the year, not sure I'm ready yet but we have a little time.
There will be a GBAA general meeting for GBAA members after the 1:00pm shooting line is over at range. 
You can go to www.gbaa-archery.com and register for the shoot.
Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 23, 2012)

The Shark X!!! Really?

The "Supraos" is going to have a field day with you!!!








HAHA! See ya there!


----------



## firefighter310 (Feb 23, 2012)

Let the trash talk begin!!!! Better bring your A- game red!


----------



## red1691 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Shark X is a real animal eater, When it comes to target time the "Supraos" ain't no MONEYMAKER!


----------



## Daniel W. (Feb 24, 2012)

Registration mailed today!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Feb 25, 2012)

I may be  to show up...
But I'm gonna go anyway.


----------



## abhunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Sould be there


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 25, 2012)

Could I register when I got there on saturday?


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 25, 2012)

???


----------



## firefighter310 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes u can register that morning. But you need to get there about an hour early. That way you will be registered in time to shoot the early line if it isn't full.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 26, 2012)

What are the shooting times?


----------



## firefighter310 (Feb 26, 2012)

The shooting times are 9 and 1. Saturday and sunday


----------



## lightsspeed (Feb 26, 2012)

Go ahead and register on line. Youcan pay Saturday


----------



## red1691 (Feb 26, 2012)

You can use the GBAA web site to register.
www.gbaa-archery.com


----------



## watermedic (Feb 27, 2012)

Time is getting close!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 27, 2012)

We'll be there.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 27, 2012)

steven ledford, kp and i will be there...now i finding out your bow has to be in a case to get by the gate inspectors.  is this right????


----------



## ScarletArrows (Feb 27, 2012)

Geeze-->taken from the registration form...

Directions:  Enter through Gate 1 and follow the signs to GYM #3 (See map page 4).  Note: Gate 1 is the only entry open for vehicles without post permit.  Make sure you have VEHICLE REGISTRATION, PROOF OF INSURANCE, and a PICTURE ID which is required for entry onto Ft Gordon.  Bows must be cased with arrows carried separate from the bow. Do not talk on cell phone while driving – this is a post regulation violation.


----------



## MI360 (Feb 27, 2012)

What are the rules for the BHFS class??? I will be there can't wait to see my friend Chuck...


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry, my eyes aren't what they used to be,,even after cataract surgery...thx


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

MI you will be in the PRO class if you want to shoot !! 

You can pay your pro dues and membership if needed at the site.

Bows do not have to be in a case. The arrows do need to be separated from the  bow though. (back seat-trunk)

We will have an updated list of current NFAA members as is sent to us by the NFAA. It would be best to have your membership card. 

We will not have a current list of US Archery members. If you do not have your membership card, you will have to pay NFAA dues at the site to shoot.

There will be a general membership meeting Saturday. 

Also, bids will be placed for the 2013 State Indoor.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea MI360! Goooooooo dawgs!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 28, 2012)

i don't think mitchell was going to shoot in the bowhunter class, but he is asking for a friend..what the requirements are...i think it's a short stab, under 12" and either a fixed pin sight or a locked down mover.  i'm not sure about magnification, etc.  please answer the ????  there seems to have been some controversy about the sight situation at the state field...it's probably just my imagination, running away with me.  a little clarification goes a long way, especially when there's a lot of travel and $$$ involved.  thx


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

Freestyle Bowhunter:
A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep (with or without a lens)and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.


Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.


A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting.


A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than 1/2 inch above or below the arrow nock when at full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.


One anchor point only is permitted.


All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.


Brush buttons, string silencers, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used. 


An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.


During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless equipment failure is recognized.


----------



## In the zone (Feb 28, 2012)

So an interesting weekend it should be...


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

over 60 pre registered so far! Should be a great turn out.


----------



## KPreston (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck--Will I be able to get my belt buckle for the 3D state shoot from last year if we make it down?---KP---


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

Sure, I have been toting that thing around hoping that I would see you or Johnny.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I have a belt buckle too!?


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

Sure, if you win your class!!


----------



## MI360 (Feb 28, 2012)

MI360 said:


> What are the rules for the BHFS class??? I will be there can't wait to see my friend Chuck...


OMG SERIOUSLY!!! Where in this post does it say I wanted to shoot the BHFS class???Chill my friend you are going to get an ULCER. I was just asking a question for a fellow archer new to the sport. I knew you would know. You know so much about the rules and what is RIGHT and WRONG and what is morally Right and WRONG in the sport of archery. Can't wait to see you Saturday Chuck, you are like my RED SOLO CUP... My Friend... My Life Long Friend.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 28, 2012)

Take it how ya want MI! 

Just letting you know the rules before you drive 200 miles to shoot.

They seem to be a little different than your local stuff.


----------



## MI360 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I know the rules Chuck I just don't run around making sure everyone knows that i know the rules and making sure that everyone else knows the rules... When i shoot a local shoot i shoot the advanced open class or a known distance class that any Pro can show up and shoot... Looking forward to Saturday... Don't crack your CUP Chuck you will spill your drink...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good thing this is on an army base cause there's gonna be a WAR!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 28, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Good thing this is on an army base cause there's gonna be a WAR!



I would have to agree.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

I seem to have struck a few nerves there Mitchell!! Glad to see that you have some. Let's see how they hold up this weekend.


----------



## MI360 (Feb 29, 2012)

Chuck my nerves are shot, i didn't sleep at all last night. All i could think about was shooting in front of my biggest suporter in the sport of archery, my friend Chuck. I really need to thank you Chuck, friends like you help me get off my lazy butt and practice... Saturday will be here before you know it.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to see that my presence makes you want to be your best Mitchell!! 

I need to find me a red solo cup too I guess.


Probably wouldn't help me though.


----------



## red1691 (Feb 29, 2012)

A red solo cup or a can of RED BULL?


----------



## KPreston (Feb 29, 2012)

*State Shoot!!!!!!*

Looks like it going to be the North against South all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## Toyrunner (Feb 29, 2012)

KPreston said:


> Looks like it going to be the North against South all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!---KP---



This happened before?


----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Yee Hawww!!!

Guess I need to make sure Ma cooks up some vittles for the weekend! Them there mountain boys is a comin!!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah it's called the civil war


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 29, 2012)

Toyrunner said:


> This happened before?



Yeah, and if I remember right, the north kicked the souths *cough*


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 29, 2012)

bowsmith said:


> Yeah, and if I remember right, the north kicked the souths *cough*



I might have figured you'd say that..... How's the project coming? Hope you are enjoying SOUTH GA....lol Just be prepared to learn to breathe gnats or eat them....

The rest of y'all just need to sit down and have a big ole' "drank" together and let this one ride.....


----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

I may be able to get hold of some of Granny's special liniment for after the meeting Saturday. Of course it is for medicinal purposes only!


----------



## KPreston (Feb 29, 2012)

If I can find my powder horn and a few extra patches and lead balls I will be all set!!!!!----KP----


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 29, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Yeah it's called the civil war



One from the north is ready. 

I just shot my first 300 with 60 x's. 

I hope it goes this good on Saturday. 

See ya'll there.


----------



## KPreston (Feb 29, 2012)

*300-60*

Now why are you standing in front of my target!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats Jonathan!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Time is running short for pre registration. We have around 75 so far!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 1, 2012)

MathewsArcher said:


> One from the north is ready.
> 
> I just shot my first 300 with 60 x's.
> 
> ...



Man these Young guns sure make us older folks look like we don't know what we are doing.
Great Shooting


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, I have to wear one pair to read, another pair to shoot and a different pair to see where the arrow went! Guess that is why they invented tri-focals!



HAHA!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

We will be having a Fri evening line!


----------



## In the zone (Mar 1, 2012)

watermedic said:


> We will be having a Fri evening line!



Chuck.. Will there be no open practice on Friday evening?

Thank


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

We will have practice. We have had 26+ cubs register so far so some of us are going to shoot Friday so we can have more room on Saturday since the butts for the cubs have to be moved up to 10 yds.


----------



## In the zone (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 1, 2012)

What time will practice start on Friday evening?? I may have tough competition this year, need all the help I can get!



watermedic said:


> We will have practice. We have had 26+ cubs register so far so some of us are going to shoot Friday so we can have more room on Saturday since the butts for the cubs have to be moved up to 10 yds.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 1, 2012)

if garrett shows up, you'll be in the soup again, lol!!  senior class is getting tough, too.  next year i will move up to the 65 class.  would be in there this year, but the rules are different for the gbaa vs gaa


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 1, 2012)

You're right, good thing he's a SC resident!!



oldgeez said:


> if garrett shows up, you'll be in the soup again, lol!!  senior class is getting tough, too.  next year i will move up to the 65 class.  would be in there this year, but the rules are different for the gbaa vs gaa


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 1, 2012)

I was hoping to get in on this one this year, but just too much other stuff going on with the kids.  I'll be fortunate if I can get down to Louisville to shoot foam Saturday morning.  

Ya'll have fun with it.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

@ oldgeez if he did show up he would have to shoot pro... Just sayin


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

He isnt a pro just yet and his membership is through GA. Bad luck for the open class if he shows up. Unless he drops a point, which I have seen a few do.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Umm ok watermedic if y'all let him shoot open class are y'all gonna let Mitchell also? If I was you I would look at Vegas 2012 is 16 th place in pro and tell me what name you see...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not in let he shot pro in Vegas and isn't a nfaa pro, but any who I sure someone would throw a red flag.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

No.

I agree that he is definitely good enough to probably whip 80% of the pro shooters out there. 

But Vegas doesnt have a pro class. It is a championship class. Same as Louisville. Pro certification is optional. If you win it means a lot more $$$$. But Garrett is still a youngun. His time is coming!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Man ur good. Lol. But I think it still could be protested:/


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

It is what it is. I try to stay within the rules. You wouldn't believe the number of questions that come up that require digging into the By-Laws and emails to the Higher ups to be sure that everything is fair. Tom is usually the one for that, but since he had a knee replacement yesterday it has kinda fallen on me.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Then why was it stated Mitchell MUST shoot pro? If its a option. Cause we know the chapionship class in Vegas is for pro. I just wanna know what's the big deal about? One must shoot pro and other doesnt???


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 1, 2012)

Garrett is just that good. The fella has always been a tough shooter. Will most definitely give the open class shooters a run for their money. But like water medic said they all can drop points at any time. We shall see who shows up and if they can back up the talk!!!!!! Hint hint


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Mitchell shot Pro last year at the indoor and also shot in the Pro class at the Gainesville ASA this year. Hopefully he wont take this as another shot at him. But if you shoot pro in any other organization, NFAA requires you to shoot in the pro division and pay pro dues.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I never said the boy wasn't good... I've watched em shoot.and what's the hint hint for? Lol about Mitchell? I hope he does come to show y'all how it's done...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's say next year if Mitchell wanted to NOT shoot pro at all, then he could shoot any class that he wanted... Right?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

No, any registered pro would have to send in a request by letter to the pro chairman (Chuck Cooley) to get that done.

You are really testing me here arent you?


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I really not trying to. But I guess it sounds that way. Hey somebodys gonna make GON fun...


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Gotcha, come shoot with us this weekend. There will be plenty of fun. If it wasnt, I wouldnt do it. The pay sucks!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll tell ya. I don't even shoot spots. Everything I put on here is like a 3rd party... I could care less where any body shoost... I just want everyone to know what the rules are. Trust me I've heard tons about the by-laws myself. Lol


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

It is an election year. Put your name in the hat and you can have my spot!! I will even triple the pay!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

When's the election? I've got a few people in mind.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

Nominations go in now. Tell em to step up! Our membership has grown 200% over the last 4 years and we have a decent bank account balance. So I would prefer someone that wants to see us grow without personal agendas involved.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 1, 2012)

You made me think too much. I am going to bed after a shot of Jager and a beer.

I still love all you guys!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh I know where that's goin. Lol


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Now don't over do it water med... Lol


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 1, 2012)

i have to agree with the watermedic, as bad as i hate to, lol..  garrett is "world" class, but he is still an ameteur.  if he doesn't show, we're bringing our #1 "ameteur"..steven ledford.  jonathan clark is also coming, and i expect a new gbaa record from the boy.  kp may break ole lynnwood's record that i've been shooting at for 10 years...we'll see.  no alc folks that i know of are coming


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 2, 2012)

George will be there Johnny.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah, it seems like kp mentioned that..i just forgot...y'all taking the van??


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure, I'll give you a call.


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 2, 2012)

watermedic said:


> No.
> 
> I agree that he is definitely good enough to probably whip 80% of the pro shooters out there.
> 
> But Vegas doesnt have a pro class. It is a championship class. Same as Louisville. Pro certification is optional. If you win it means a lot more $$$$. But Garrett is still a youngun. His time is coming!



Partially right.  Louisville doesn't have an optional Pro class though.  If you're Pro, then you shoot Pro.  If you're an amateur, then you shoot amateur.  Vegas is the only one that amateurs can toe the line with the pros.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

You are right Patrick. Louisville is an official shoot with all of the classes.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

We will have an official round tonight at 6pm. You guys come on out and sling a few. Practice will be allowed with the clock during the round.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 2, 2012)

*State shoot!*

The only people from the ALC are going to be the 3 Huffs! Everyone else said they were busy!!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

Too Bad!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gotta love it...


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

I figured that Griv and the McGeorges would be here to defend their titles.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 2, 2012)

Boy some ones having to do a lot of reading??


----------



## Archery Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

You all dont have to worry about G-Man..(Garrett) he's going where there's some money to play for this weekend. Garrett is not a pro at this time, when he makes the move, every one will know. He has a practice regimen that puts him in the top with the best shooters in the world.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 2, 2012)

By my counting there were 109 shooters last year hope there are more this year. Time will tell. (Hope my counting is close)---KP---


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 2, 2012)

last year it was at griv's in snellville...but we definitely don't want to open that can of worms, lol


----------



## red1691 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> I'll tell ya. I don't even shoot spots. Everything I put on here is like a 3rd party... I could care less where any body shoost... I just want everyone to know what the rules are. Trust me I've heard tons about the by-laws myself. Lol



Come on take a walk down the Darkside, You may find it rewarding, you sure get to shoot more arrows for the money!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

Range is ready. Practice is open.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm just a ol deer hunter.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah, and you don't have to look for them or guess the distance


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 2, 2012)

The war was never over, we are still looking for supplies, if they had not routed them thru Alabama we would have them by now!!!!!!!    So be careful with the south kicking thing, when them supplies show up its on AGAIN !!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 2, 2012)

Yee Haww!!!




I still suck!


----------



## GRIV (Mar 3, 2012)

watermedic said:


> I figured that Griv and the McGeorges would be here to defend their titles.



Yep, I'd love to but at the last minute the wife notified me that i'm out of kitchen passes.  I gotta stay close to home at least one weekend these last couple months, or i'll come home to a empty house.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 3, 2012)

we kept looking for you, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  mitchell showed up and shot 58 or 59x's.  he was easy meat, lol...as john wayne said in "the searchers", that'll be the day


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 3, 2012)

it doesn't look too war-like to me


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah little do you know... That was just for the pic!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah, well, a lot of the conversation centered around exactly what your real name is???  several names were kicked around, but no success.  we figure you're an ole deer hunter from around savannah way.  are we getting warm???


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oldgeez youll never guess just a deer hunter!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 3, 2012)

Def not a southen boy. I think you have an instigator in the northern ranks!!!


----------



## t8ter (Mar 4, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Def not a southen boy. I think you have an instigator in the northern ranks!!!



I think I know.Need a hint,,, !!! ??? ...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well... Y'all will never guess...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 4, 2012)

Water med it looks like ol JP whooped ya butt!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, I suck!!

Heck I got beat by two JPs this weekend. One used to be a pro and the other I have worked with to get him where he is. He shot his two personal best scores this weekend including a 300 w 48 Xs.

He has come a long way in the last couple of years. We had a bunch of good shooters this year!

Thanks to all who came to play.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2012)

med says you're from down our way, but i still think you're an easterner.  yeah, jp is a killa..he's been smoking butt for a long long time.  i thought that this shoot was his first rodeo in the hunter class, but he told me he was in it a long time ago.  59x's with a fixed pin sight, short stab and no magnification is killa, imho!!  that would smoke butt in the free style class.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 5, 2012)

Watermedic----I hate to say it but I had a good time.  I think everybody I talked with had a good time also. And this is comming from an old grump!---KP---


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2012)

I aint all bad! Contrary to popular belief! Depends on who you ask most of the time. There are a couple of folks who just don't get it. Even if I give a compliment, they have to flip into something negative. To each their own.


*I still love you guys!!*


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't forget that the Spring Turkey is the 24th and 25th of this month!

20 unknown and 20 known targets. All for 25 bucks!!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2012)

well, everybody is basically human and when you get to know them, they are alright....i learned 2 things yesterday that i didn't know about in all my short 20 year comeback....no.1, you can multiple register for the gbaa state shoots.  i don't know if that's completely accurate because that normally means one could shoot the course twice IN THE SAME CLASS??  yesterday i found out one can register in DIFFERENT CLASSES.   hmmmm, very interesting.  no.2, jp used to shoot in the bow hunter class, way back when..i have known him for all of those 20 odd years, and had never seen him shoot with a fixed pin sight; and i had no earthly conception he could shoot pins that well...59x's, gimme a break.   that said, i think ole jp (jim pruitte) could combine my little discoveries...multiple register, just like steve williamson did over the weekend in the amfs and ambh, and shoot  and WIN both classes.  now that would be an accomplishment that would live in the annals of archerydom.  this involves shooting 240 arrows in 3 days....since you can shoot on fridays..he's still pretty young and fully capable.  just my 2 cents.  funny how weird things pop into your head, lol!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Multiple registering is only allowed at the indoor. Including the Sectionals. Only once in a class.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah, but that has got to be a little known rule...and rarely if ever would it be used...because...hey why would anybody put themselves through the torture.  you bring your a game and shoot in the class that you have the best chance to win, usually on different days to rest up.  if i hadn't been shooting with ole steve yesterday, i would have never found out...that brings up another ???    could an older guy shoot in a younger class???


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 5, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Don't forget that the Spring Turkey is the 24th and 25th of this month!
> 
> 20 unknown and 20 known targets. All for 25 bucks!!



DANG IT !!!!   Ciara has a flippin' volleyball tournament in Charlotte, NC that whole stinkin' weekend 

I love my daughter, but thank God that is the last one of those dang volleyball tournaments.  My archery season basically won't really get started until April it appears.  

Oh well, maybe I won't "peak too early"  like I did last year


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 5, 2012)

looking forward to shooting the spring turkey! hopefully we will have good weather for that shoot. we will see who all shows up to shoot. maybe some of them"northern fellas" will show up and shoot with us. maybe an "ole deer hunter" might show up???? we shall see!! maybe an oldgeez and a kp might show up?


----------



## Toyrunner (Mar 5, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Multiple registering is only allowed at the indoor. Including the Sectionals. Only once in a class.



This was also done last year at the State Target by Steve W.  Shot AMFS Saturday's two rounds and BHFS Sunday's two rounds.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spring turkey!!!!!!!!!*

Firefighter----I am tring to go to the Indoor nationals in Ky. at the end of the month.  That is where all my travel money is going!  I am not found of all them darn old turkey targets anyway!  I have a hard time tring to hit the X----KP----


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 5, 2012)

they are most definately gonna be the fives on my score card


----------



## GeorgiaLadyHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

Did I read this post correctly. A use to be pro dropping down a class? That is kinda wrong ain't it? I mean a person that could shoot on the pro level should have shot in a class as close to that as possible shouldn't they? Need to give the people in the lower classes a chance to keep them interested in the sport. I am new to this so don't bash me to hard for asking that question. Another thing I have noticed is that there is a lot of people that like to keep the pot stirring going. I am interested in seeing the scores from the shoot in talked about in this thread. Anybody gonna post them on here or is there somewhere else to see them?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2012)

The shooter was legal. It was a State Championship which should be the best of the best. We had great participation in the Adult Male Classes. It took good scores to win. 

The scores will be posted as soon as I can get them sent to me.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are the Final Scores.


View attachment 2012_03 State Indoor.pdf


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgiaLadyHunter said:


> Did I read this post correctly. A use to be pro dropping down a class? That is kinda wrong ain't it? I mean a person that could shoot on the pro level should have shot in a class as close to that as possible shouldn't they? Need to give the people in the lower classes a chance to keep them interested in the sport.



In some cases, people do not have the time to commit to shoot at a professional level.  You have to realize that when you are a professional, it not longer costs you $25 or $50 to shoot, it's $125 or $150 for every shoot, and in many cases a lot more.  And, when you shoot Professionally in one organization, you shoot it all the way across the board.  It's not as simple as when you shoot the local 3d shoots and you bounce from Novice to Open.  It takes a lot of time and money to shoot professionally, and some people just choose not to do it.  Maybe a couple of our people shooting AMFS should move up to Pro since they have won the state championship a couple of times...you know, just to give some other people a chance at winning too.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 6, 2012)

No Comments?? Those are the best scores seen in a championship round in a number of years!!! 

Congrats to everyone that had the nerves to show up and give it your best!!


----------



## GeorgiaLadyHunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Those are some very impressive scores... Now I believe those that have won should move up a class to give the rest of the guys a chance...


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 6, 2012)

Just want to thank Ft. Gordon and the guys of the GBAA for putting on a great shoot. Like I said I was  to show up...but had a fun time.  

Congrats to everyone whom placed and everyone whom else showed up. Its easy to find a lame excuse not to attend......but sometimes showing up is the biggest proof of skill and character. (least that is what I am gonna keep telling myself for how crappy I shot.)

Thanks again Chuck for the use of your bow press.


----------



## t8ter (Mar 6, 2012)

Good shooting.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgiaLadyHunter said:


> Those are some very impressive scores... Now I believe those that have won should move up a class to give the rest of the guys a chance...



Being one of those guys that got beat...You cheapen your victories when you don't compete against the best. 
Don't make the guy/ girl that won move up. Archery is a learned skill or talent. No one is born a better bow shooter.You want to win. Become a better shooter and beat the guy/girl whom is winning.

I think the only people whom should have to shoot in a class above the average amature is those individuals whom recieve funding from manufacturers or governing bodies in archery or recieve the bulk of their equipment from the major manufacturers in our sport for free.  

But anyone can be beat...All you have to do is put more arrows in the middle of the target than they do.


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aaaammmeeeennn brother!!!


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 6, 2012)

It can be a tough choice.  It's one that I have pondered on before several times.  If you move to Pro, then you are most likely going to be shooting against yourself in most all of the state and local shoots, and in some cases, some sectionals too.  If the NFAA recognized a semi-pro class that was not near as expensive as a Pro class, then I would consider it.  But not just to shoot 3-4 state shoots a year.....   This is probably one of the reasons JP decided to drop back down to amateur, b/c of the high costs and no local competition...   Just my 2 cents..






QUOTE=GeorgiaLadyHunter;6779928]Did I read this post correctly. A use to be pro dropping down a class? That is kinda wrong ain't it? I mean a person that could shoot on the pro level should have shot in a class as close to that as possible shouldn't they? Need to give the people in the lower classes a chance to keep them interested in the sport. I am new to this so don't bash me to hard for asking that question. Another thing I have noticed is that there is a lot of people that like to keep the pot stirring going. I am interested in seeing the scores from the shoot in talked about in this thread. Anybody gonna post them on here or is there somewhere else to see them?[/QUOTE]


----------



## KPreston (Mar 7, 2012)

*State shoot!!!!!!!!!*

I brought my A game and for once it played out like I wanted!  On the the thoughts of moving up---If I move up I will be in the grave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shoot the old man class. Thanks for a good shoot!----KP----


----------

